# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور

## VENOM.M

من نظام قدیم هستم تو ثبت نام کنکور سوالات نظام جدید رو انتخاب کردم یعنی قراره کنکور جدید بدم الان این پیامی که سنجش فرستاده مشکلی که نداره؟
داوطلب گرامي آزمون سراسري سال 1399 شمانظام آموزشي خود را نظام ترمي واحدي يا سالي واحدي اعلام نموده و متقاضي پاسخگويي به نوع سوالات مربوط به نظام آموزشي 3-3-6 مي‌باشيد. در صورتي كه نوع سوالات انتخابي خود را اشتباه اعلام نموده‌ايد مي‌بايست براي اصلاح حداكثر تا تاريخ 98/12/15 به سايت اين سازمان،مراجعه نماييد هر گونه تغییر بعد از تاریخ فوق امکان پذیر نخواهد بود

----------


## invinciblegirl

درسته مشکلی نداره

----------


## neutrino

> من نظام قدیم هستم تو ثبت نام کنکور سوالات نظام جدید رو انتخاب کردم یعنی قراره کنکور جدید بدم الان این پیامی که سنجش فرستاده مشکلی که نداره؟
> داوطلب گرامي آزمون سراسري سال 1399 شمانظام آموزشي خود را نظام ترمي واحدي يا سالي واحدي اعلام نموده و متقاضي پاسخگويي به نوع سوالات مربوط به نظام آموزشي 3-3-6 مي‌باشيد. در صورتي كه نوع سوالات انتخابي خود را اشتباه اعلام نموده‌ايد مي‌بايست براي اصلاح حداكثر تا تاريخ 98/12/15 به سايت اين سازمان،مراجعه نماييد هر گونه تغییر بعد از تاریخ فوق امکان پذیر نخواهد بود


یکم دقت کن استرس گرفتی ها!نظام قدیمی دیگه خودش گفته ((شمانظام آموزشي خود را نظام ترمي واحدي يا سالي واحدي اعلام نموده)) نوع سوال هم که نظام جدید زدی نگاه کن((متقاضي پاسخگويي به نوع سوالات مربوط به نظام آموزشي 3-3-6 مي‌باشيد)) حالا اومده از تو میپرسه اگر اشتباه انتخاب کردی بیا ویرایش کن

----------


## VENOM.M

> یکم دقت کن استرس گرفتی ها!نظام قدیمی دیگه خودش گفته ((شمانظام آموزشي خود را نظام ترمي واحدي يا سالي واحدي اعلام نموده)) نوع سوال هم که نظام جدید زدی نگاه کن((متقاضي پاسخگويي به نوع سوالات مربوط به نظام آموزشي 3-3-6 مي‌باشيد)) حالا اومده از تو میپرسه اگر اشتباه انتخاب کردی بیا ویرایش کن


اره میدونم گفتم مطمئن شم

----------

